# Work Boots.. Our best friend or worst enemy



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi.


As I prepare myself to have the bare necessities, I would like to hear some feedback from those who fall into my category. 



I have flat feet. For the past 10 years I've worn Cowboy Boots as they offer arch support. They are by far the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. Around a year ago, I purchased a pair of Chippewa Steel Toe/Lace to Toe Logger Boots. This was due to moving to a higher position in my current job and had to follow protocol. 



Upon wearing the Chippewa Logger boots, here is my feedback



The pros: Very soft inside, waterproof and, durable. 



The cons: They are too soft for my feet (even when I took out the insole) to the point I cannot walk after putting them on from 3 a.m. in the morning and taking them off 12 a.m. the next morning. I will add, my socks a literally soaked (with that pleasant aroma we all know and love) under the given duration. 



I have never encountered these issues with my Cowboy Boots in which, I am assuming the arch support in addition to having leather inside plays a tremendous factor. Needless to say I have reverted back to Cowboy Boots



What type of work boot (Brand, Model Number) are my fellow flat footers wearing throughout the day in the field that offers a painless and odorless experience once you get home from work and take off your boots?


Has anyone worn Packer Boots by White's? 



The last thing I want is to is to constantly taking Advil throughout the day due to having on uncomfortable Boots? 



Cheers!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a shoe store that has been in the family for generations. They know shoes and feet. They set me up with some Carolina boots and I never had hurting feet again. The big difference is they selected to boot that fits my feet. Go to a real shoe store and your feet will thank you.


----------



## 0day (Dec 27, 2018)

Im wearing the Keen Utility Hamilton Composite Toe Composite Plate Waterproof Hiking Boot right now Style:1020096. The only down side I have with them is the weight but the comfort makes up for it. 

I heard the Timberland Pro Ridgework Composite Toe Composite Plate Waterproof Safety Boot is really good too.


----------



## michel (Jul 16, 2019)

drsparky said:


> I found a shoe store that has been in the family for generations. They know shoes and feet. They set me up with some Carolina boots and I never had hurting feet again. The big difference is they selected to boot that fits my feet. Go to a real shoe store and your feet will thank you.



Agreed. Both on the Carolina boots and especially on finding a local shoe store. If that's not possible Amazon does free returns on most if not all shoes, but it's much easier to get it right when you can try on several at a time.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I swear by Red Wing, some have different opinions, but I've had great luck, and I used to have bad foot problems. 

They usually have local shoe stores and believe it or not, a good shoe sales_person_ can really help. It's not rocket science but more of a craft.

BTW watch out taking ibuprofen for too long, it will ruin your kidneys.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Signal1 said:


> I swear by Red Wing, some have different opinions, but I've had great luck, and I used to have bad foot problems.
> 
> They usually have local shoe stores and believe it or not, a good shoe sales_person_ can really help. It's not rocket science but more of a craft.
> 
> BTW watch out taking ibuprofen for too long, it will ruin your kidneys.


Here to second Red Wing, been wearing them since I started, when they tried bumping the price up 10yrs ago I bought some cheap boots and wore em for a year.. It was hard on my knees and back, didn't figure that out at the time.. What did get me to switch back is I was putting a metal roof on my place, and slipping backwards on a dry roof with good position and pressure. I literally had to steal the boots off my old man's feet. 

After that no looking back, just go into Redwing and buy a few pairs every couple years.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Amperage said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> As I prepare myself to have the bare necessities, I would like to hear some feedback from those who fall into my category.
> ...


Last time I was at Whistle Workwear in Bellingham (a standard stop whenever I go across the border) I saw some steel toed cowboy boots. Not my style, but they did look pretty cool if you can pull off that aesthetic. Perhaps they can be found somewhere near you. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

When you find the boots you like, buy two pair. Alternate wearing the pairs, especially if the boot gets wets or is damp from sweat. It's been proven that alternating two pair of boots will last longer than two consecutive pair. Your feet will also be happier.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

What are these boots you speak of . 

I rock flip flops .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> What are these boots you speak of .
> 
> I rock flip flops .


They suck in attic work though , so I usually wear Nike or New Balance to work and flips everywhere else. Boots are the worst.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> When you find the boots you like, buy two pair. Alternate wearing the pairs, especially if the boot gets wets or is damp from sweat. It's been proven that alternating two pair of boots will last longer than two consecutive pair. Your feet will also be happier.



:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I learned early on that I like military boots the best. Working on construction sites and installs you can't beat them for ladder work and such.

Doing service and control work years later I prefer Timberland Pro series sneaker type boots. 

But I still use USMC Danners for any real work type all day affair.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> They suck in attic work though , so I usually wear Nike or New Balance to work and flips everywhere else. Boots are the worst.


I spent two days in an attic with most of the roof removed . The framers couldn't believe I can walk trusses in flip flops . When osha comes round I have steel toed caterpillar tennis shoes . They come with an OSHA cut sheet . Olukia are my brand for flip flops .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I spent two days in an attic with most of the roof removed . *The framers couldn't believe I can walk trusses in flip flops *. When osha comes round I have steel toed caterpillar tennis shoes . They come with an OSHA cut sheet . Olukia are my brand for flip flops .


That just seems not smart on several levels.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I spent two days in an attic with most of the roof removed . The framers couldn't believe I can walk trusses in flip flops . When osha comes round I have steel toed caterpillar tennis shoes . They come with an OSHA cut sheet . Olukia are my brand for flip flops .




Olukai............... Katunk.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I tried Red Wings because its getting hard to find made in USA here any more. I have been having a hard time finding stores that stock anything past the basic sizes, no wides etc. I really liked Chippewa for years but the quality has slid.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I rotate two pair of Redwing Irish Setters I rotate https://www.irishsetterboots.com/best-selling/soft-paw-03874.html?cgid=top-sellers
with Pure Stride inserts. http://www.purestride.com/

My Podiatrist turned me on to the Pure Strides. I have them in every shoe and boot I have.

OP. Flat feet are a whole different story. You should see a foot doctor and only go to a shoe store with a professional shoe fitter. 

Also,
Waterproof boots should be worn only as needed not


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been wearing red wing for about 20 years now from timberland

I currently wear this model. Very light very comfortable.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/435-red-wing-shoes/435-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

whatever boot you wear you gonna need inserts from a podiatrist.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I will research Carolina, and Red wing boots. I am surprised to read the versatility in shoes many are wearing. Possibly I can get away with wearing Cowboy Boots for I have around 6 or more pairs if a few a sporting Flip Flops. I guess those who venture into such footwear (Flip Flops) never drop screws of a Screwdriver or more so Pliers.


Cheers!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Amperage said:


> Thanks for the input. I will research Carolina, and Red wing boots. I am surprised to read the versatility in shoes many are wearing. Possibly I can get away with wearing Cowboy Boots for I have around 6 or more pairs if a few a sporting Flip Flops. I guess those who venture into such footwear (Flip Flops) never drop screws of a Screwdriver or more so Pliers.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


If it because of steel toes, they make them in cowboy boots also.

Cowboy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Timberland Pro series are nice:


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> If it because of steel toes, they make them in cowboy boots also.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy




Split the middle and wear Wellington’s aka riggers if you have the ankles for it. I used to be strictly lacers, mostly Carolina or Wolverine. Then tried a pair of Ariats because well you know it’s the South. Holy cow...work all day, feet not sore. Easy on and off. Only trouble I have had is I dropped a 2 foot long punch bar pointed end down just past the steel toe and bruised/broke something. Couldn’t wear pull ons for weeks. Had to go back to a wide toe box Carolina because I couldn’t find Wolverines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

catsparky1 said:


> I spent two days in an attic with most of the roof removed . The framers couldn't believe I can walk trusses in flip flops . When osha comes round I have steel toed caterpillar tennis shoes . They come with an OSHA cut sheet . Olukia are my brand for flip flops .


Best of both worlds.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Best of both worlds.



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That's great!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

If it wasn’t for the Red Wings in this picture, I probably couldn’t work in the field anymore. At the height of my foot pain, I was in extreme pain at the end of the day. I switched to these, and now my feet feel like the’re in slippers.

I have a different pair of Red Wings for doing site work. But my feet hurt by the end of the week. I need a wide toe box.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Ariat does make an excellent boot too. Got a pair of dress boots, pretty good for cowboy boots and comfy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> If it wasn’t for the Red Wings in this picture, I probably couldn’t work in the field anymore. At the height of my foot pain, I was in extreme pain at the end of the day. I switched to these, and now my feet feel like the’re in slippers.
> 
> I have a different pair of Red Wings for doing site work. But my feet hurt by the end of the week. I need a wide toe box.


Is it the width of the shoe that is the root of the problem?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Ariat does make an excellent boot too. Got a pair of dress boots, pretty good for cowboy boots and comfy.


If you have a lower back issue the stacked heel of a cowboy or loggers boot can lessen the problem.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is it the width of the shoe that is the root of the problem?


Yes I think that’s part of it. For fifteen years I bought the American made Red Wings. The American made all seem to have the same “Last” number, the number that defines the shape of the shoe. 

http://www.shoeschool.com/shoeschool/lasts/shoe_lasts_what.html

My feet were fine. I didn’t know it but they were probably too narrow, even though I was buying double or triple E width. When I started to really have foot pain I we and saw a few foot doctors. They all said the same thing. I have a hereditary foot problem with the cartilage between my metatarsal bones. The two outside metatarsals have dropped, the pinkie and the big toe. That with a high arch puts all my weight on the two outside toes. 

I had the custom insoles made, but it didn’t help much. I went to an orthopedist, who I thought for sure would want to operate. He told me it could all be fixed with exercise. I thought he was nuts. I was on a five story job with no elevators. How much more exercise could I get? He sent me to a cobbler who put a metatarsal bar in my boots until I could get more of the right type of exercise. What a world of relief. The orthopedist laughed at the custom insoles. Said they never work. 

Eventually it was a different salesman at the Red Wing store that questioned my choice of work boots because I mainly work on flat concrete floors. I always wore the typical heeled boot with treads. So I tried the flat bottom without the heel. Problem solved without adding the metatarsal bar.

In the end it was a combination of the wrong last number and the wrong type boot. When I was younger it didn’t matter I guess. As I got older those mud boots killed my feet. My metatarsal bones dropping may have been a result of the wrong last number, and not heredity. I needed a bigger toe box.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The oxfords and the loggers have different last numbers than the rest of the American made ones. With my aching feet I sure as hell wasn’t going to try the loggers. My American made mud boots also have a different last number. Not as comfortable as the oxfords but bearable.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Timberland Pro series are nice:


Cute.
Do they make those for men??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Cute.
> Do they make those for men??


I get them in a 15 is that man enough for you?

They have dielectric soles and steel toes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> Yes I think that’s part of it. For fifteen years I bought the American made Red Wings. The American made all seem to have the same “Last” number, the number that defines the shape of the shoe.
> 
> http://www.shoeschool.com/shoeschool/lasts/shoe_lasts_what.html
> 
> ...



I have always bought at a specialty shoe store for the length of my shoes (15D or 16D) but in some brands I need an E or EE.

I used to buy at Nathan's or Michael's on 35N in Oakhurst.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

I have Powerstep Pinnacle Plus inserts for arch support in all my boots and work shoes. I learned early on that when working on concrete floors I needed the arch support as having all my weight on the balls and heel of my foot made for very tired and sore feet by the end of the day.


Well worth the $25 for the inserts to get the support I need and it allows me to buy boots that would otherwise end up returning.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been wearing the cowboy style pull on boots for years. ( about 30 years) . I currently am rotating between Redwing Pecos, Georgia boot and I just got a pair of Ariat boots. They are all work boots and the redwings look the least like a work boot.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I have been wearing the cowboy style pull on boots for years. ( about 30 years) . I currently am rotating between Redwing Pecos, Georgia boot and I just got a pair of Ariat boots. They are all work boots and the redwings look the least like a work boot.


I wanted a pair when I worked commercial. 
Problem I thought is that the tip of the boot would wear down when working on my knees. Is that a problem for you? 

I've been sporting Wolverines now for 13 years. No break in time at all. Love em and they last over a year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

I use "Spenco" inserts in any boot/shoe that I wear. At one time the Redwing store carried them and that's why I tried them.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

zac said:


> I wanted a pair when I worked commercial.
> Problem I thought is that the tip of the boot would wear down when working on my knees. Is that a problem for you?
> 
> I've been sporting Wolverines now for 13 years. No break in time at all. Love em and they last over a year.
> ...


I never had that problem. I've never had an issue with the leather part of the boots. When I replaced them it was because they were very well worn and the heels and soles were shot. I used to get a couple years out of a pair when I only wore the one pair every day. 
They last even longer now because I am currently rotating between 3 different pairs made by 3 different companies. Redwing, Georgia boot, and Ariat . 
I am fortunate because were I am employed they provide a new pair of boots/shoes every year. I can order via a catalog or be reimbursed a set amount of money if I purchase my own else where


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

zac said:


> I've been sporting Wolverines now for 13 years. No break in time at all. Love em and they last over a year.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yeah that is my main thing, boots gotta last at least one year. When I started out in the trade I only wore Timberland's. I could never get a year out of them. The problem was I was always blowing out the sides. At that time Timberland only came in normal and wide. They didn't have width letters. I guess my foot was to wide for the wide. 



I also wore them dirt bike riding, so they were always wet, and I only had one pair. Eventually I bought motocross boots. My feet sweat in the Timberland's and they were still always blowing out on the sides before a year. I went with Red Wing because I would be able to resole them. I never have. I get almost three years out of the black boots above, But there barely never in water. I also don't work as much in the mud either. I don't think I ever had a pair of Red Wings in any style that lasted me less than two years. I also never buy insulated boots. 



If my feet are going to be cold I put on an over boot like NEOS. I think the extra layer helps. It also helps if I'm not moving around a lot like on a lift.


----------



## 199480 (Oct 24, 2019)

White's or Nick's custom boots will give you that arch you are looking for. The break in is hell squared, but after the first 80 to 100 hours they are God's gift to feet. They are spendy, but durable and completely rebuildable. I bought my first pair of White's in 2004 and had them re-soled in 2007 and completely rebuilt in 2018- like brand new!


----------

